
How Google is helping with the coronavirus - sturza
https://blog.google/inside-google/company-announcements/coronavirus-covid19-response/
======
throwaway29303
Those are fair efforts. Good job.

How about giving the research community FREE access (until infection rate
starts to decline?) to your TPU pod infra to accelerate their efforts?

I'm aware of DeepMind's efforts and the chinese _seem_ to be ahead at least in
detecting it[0](?)

Keep it up.

[0] - [https://thenextweb.com/neural/2020/03/02/alibabas-new-ai-
sys...](https://thenextweb.com/neural/2020/03/02/alibabas-new-ai-system-can-
detect-coronavirus-in-seconds-with-96-accuracy/)

